# Bobble Head Chihuahua :-)



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mmmm.... mommy... I think I don't fit here anymore.  

I look like a bobble head chihuahua.










:lol: Sorry Hershey eacewink:


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

ahahahahahahaha!!!! this is cute


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

so cute. Do those sun glasses stay on?


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> so cute. Do those sun glasses stay on?


Doggles have adjustable straps at the bottom by the chin and on top of the head, behind the ears. BUT... if the chi is uncomfortable with it and tries to paw it off, it will come off. Other than that, it stays on. It sits pretty good on her muzzle. Fortunately, Hershey is used to it and wouldn't take it off 90% of the time. :coolwink:


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

LMBO!!!! That is a GREAT picture!!! Hershey is sooo cute in her doggles


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hehehe I got one of those too!!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL! That is so cute!! We should have everyone post pics of their bobble head babies!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Hehehe I got one of those too!!!




hahahaha! omg, thats cute ...


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

hershey109 said:


> LOL! That is so cute!! We should have everyone post pics of their bobble head babies!!



yessss....... lol reallie!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I waiting for all these cute pictures ;p


----------

